# Advertisement pictures



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Dusty's Purina advertisement ...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Buy a rope! 










lol its the best I got...sorry... I know....pathetic...:


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Buy a rope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No ... so NOT pathetic! WAY CUTE!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That rope looks TINY compared to him now...lol. Wow.... just realized how big he really is....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This is gonna be a great thread - maybe use it as an advertising clearinghouse so the forum can make some $$$ and our Goldens get the 15 minutes!!!


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Buy a rope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's sooo cute! I want to see a picture of him now with the rope, since you mentioned that it's tiny compared to him now.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is one of Liam I just found.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

HailieAndMe said:


> That's sooo cute! I want to see a picture of him now with the rope, since you mentioned that it's tiny compared to him now.


haha okay, I'm not getting a real camera until tomorrow or two weeks from now (depending if I find it on sale haha) But I'll charge up my camera and see if I can get a pic of him with it


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper too?*








----------------------------------------


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's one for online doggie dating service...Charlie's myspace friend snapped this one....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im thinking they didnt like the lens I got:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's the photo we entered for Frosty Paws monthly contest:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Im thinking they didnt like the lens I got:


:lol: I love this one.....not sure if they'd use it for marketing though....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> :lol: I love this one.....not sure if they'd use it for marketing though....


I don't know .... it kind of makes me want to run right out and get some Frosty Paws !!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> I don't know .... it kind of makes me want to run right out and get some Frosty Paws !!!


You should see the pictures we lost to for that month..... My dogs got robbed...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, so I'm not up on Frosty Paws. What are they? Are they as good as the 100% bull penis bully sticks?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, so I'm not up on Frosty Paws. What are they? Are they as good as the 100% bull penis bully sticks?


Not sure.....I've not had a chance to try bull penis yet....


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here is one of Liam I just found.


I agree with Steve, that this is going to be a great thread. Rob, this photo is priceless. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Love all the pics! I'd buy each & every product! Here's my contribution for the day.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Here's the photo we entered for Frosty Paws monthly contest:


I love it. What a cute picture, they sure are enjoying them.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I love it. What a cute picture of them enjoying themselves.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, so I'm not up on Frosty Paws. What are they? Are they as good as the 100% bull penis bully sticks?


Shianna LOVES bully sticks.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

KatzNK9 said:


> Love all the pics! I'd buy each & every product! Here's my contribution for the day.


That is way too cute.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here's Abbie:


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres Shianna showing what she eats


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Shianna LOVES bully sticks.


So does Daisy. So do I !! They keep her busy for quite awhile. The label just says beef by-product ... I guess you could consider it that 

Y'all who haven't tried them don't know what you're missing


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm sorry...just as I said I was going to take a picture of Tucker and his rope... he just tore it completely apart to pieces.... I apologize....lol.

No more rope for Tuckie.


----------



## Dal (Feb 25, 2007)

Chase

Must be something to aquafina:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Here are two with a Flippy Flopper....and then one more. (Sorry the last one's not a Golden, but it sure does advertise the product best!)

Maggie:










Amos:










And voila! Ellie Mae the young American Bulldog:


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Love these pics! I'm getting out my shopping list to make sure I buy all those products. Best salesdogs ever.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> So does Daisy. So do I !! They keep her busy for quite awhile. The label just says beef by-product ... I guess you could consider it that
> 
> Y'all who haven't tried them don't know what you're missing


When I buy them at the pet store I search for the thickest/heaviest ones so they last longer  otherwise she's done in 30 min.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

We just celebrated Tabitha's birthday and had Frosty Paws for dessert. (more birthday pics on our blog) Of course we had to try for that contest pic.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

Baileys. Drink Responsibly.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

mblondetoo said:


> Of course we had to try for that contest pic.


And looking at the photos they've gotten, you should have a shot at winning. I still don't know how they decide which pictures to use....


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

mblondetoo said:


> We just celebrated Tabitha's birthday and had Frosty Paws for dessert. (more birthday pics on our blog) Of course we had to try for that contest pic.


Cute picture!! Shianna says" Can I have some, can I, can I?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

gracie's mom said:


> Baileys. Drink Responsibly.


I just love this picture, too funny.


----------

